# Grappa



## fly223 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello folks, anyone have a Grappa recipe that they would like to share? I have tasted varies homemade Grappa's at wine events and I'd like to try it out this year. I have plenty of wine grape skins since we press our own grapes every year. 



Thanks


----------



## Julie (Jun 13, 2014)

Isnt' this made thru distillation? Can't discuss that here, sorry.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 13, 2014)

Yup, Grappa is illegal for home winemakers.


----------



## fly223 (Jun 13, 2014)

I wonder why the wine events I attend to have contests for Grappa and Brandy?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2014)

Its fine if your a commercial distillery and have a permit.

See: http://www.ttb.gov/spirits/faq.shtml


----------



## fly223 (Jun 13, 2014)

This are just normal people (mainly older Italians) entering it.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 13, 2014)

Either you are not in the US or it is highly illegal.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 14, 2014)

ask the older Italians how they made it. they would love to leave a legacy.


----------



## Dominic1920 (Nov 1, 2014)

Its even illegal to make at home in Italy, only approved grappa distillers can make it there.


----------

